# laptop pluged into UPS



## toyotaman1281 (Jun 11, 2006)

Can I plug my laptop into a universal power supply? Also my DSL Modem? I always have my laptop on all day and internet too. Just want to have time to save work, etc incase power goes out.


----------



## Inactive (Apr 11, 2005)

a UPS unit takes the supply at the socket and cleans it up to perfect AC output at what ever voltage your supply is. so you can use your laptop on one, but it depends on the power supply connections for the laptop. the UPS unit will use what would be called an electricial extension cable. in other words a female connector at one end (which connects to the device) and a male at the other (which connects to the UPS). so if your laptop adapter can take a female connection then you can plug an extension cable into the UPS.

for the dsl router you'll need to be a little more innovative. i gave one of these extension cables to an electrician to cut off the female end and wire a socket to it. the male end i pulg into the UPS and i then have a socket where i can plug any device into it. (i think you can buy these ready made, but i'm having problems getting details/images of one right now.)

firstly do not plug any heavy device into this socket - like a lazer printer or a electric heater. the UPS unit only has a max wattage output and taking too much power from it will cause it to trip out or damage the components connected to it or the UPS itself.

my UPS has indicators on the front and i can see the drain on it, but common sense should apply here. i use a 8 port switch and a scanner on this socket i got wired and both use little 12v adapters. they don't even register on the UPS power indicator.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

I'm an MGE user when it comes to UPSs, and these units are equipped with standard power plugs (the same kind one finds on walls), so I've never had any problem plugging any kind of device there. I've seen the "male-female" thing only on old models from other manufacturers. However, here is Europe and I'm not aware how things are in the States. I've looked in MGE's US site and I came up with this entry-level model that says it has six outlets that to me look normal (photos here).

Having a laptop that runs on AC all the time with the battery removed and plugged in a UPS is best practice, as it is attested in this thread - where you'll also find additional UPS recommendations.


----------



## Inactive (Apr 11, 2005)

mine must be an older one then, but i assumed that they would not have standard socket fittings to stop people from plugging any electricial device into them.


----------



## laboye (Apr 11, 2006)

Um, generally the term UPS is used for Uninteruptible Power Supply. Based on your reference to power outages, I will assume that you're referring to an Uninterupptible Power Supply. When you do get one, plug your laptop (or PC/Monitor) into the "Battery Backup" ports and everything else into the "Surge Only" ports as not to waste power. Since laptops are low powered devices, I suppose you could plug the DSL modem in and continue working for a good 30 minutes as opposed to the 5-10 minutes you get with a desktop and monitor. You could theoretically plug an inkjet printer into the battery backup'd ports, but it would also impare your life. As stated, never plug a laser printer into the backup ports.

The answer to the question is: Of course, you can plug anything but ultra-high power devices (i.e.:laser printer) into a UPS's battery backup outlets.

Also: what were you other people thinking? It sounds like you thought he wanted to jury-rig a power supply to give power to more than one device!


----------



## laboye (Apr 11, 2006)

Hate to reply again, but a good UPS for your use would be the base model ES. Here is the latest ES: 

http://www.apc.com/products/family/index.cfm?id=21


----------



## toyotaman1281 (Jun 11, 2006)

ok so just so I understand plug laptop with battery removed and dsl modem into battery backup ports and rest in surge protector only ports?


----------



## toyotaman1281 (Jun 11, 2006)

got it hooked up, thanks


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

@ toyotaman: I'm really glad everything is hooked up and works great!

@ laboye: I didn't actually made any suggestions (I'm not the typical user when it comes to UPSs) - I only wanted to point out that standard-outlet UPSs do exist; and that's why for a proper suggestion I included a link to the right thread!:wink:

@ freddyhard: I was using APC way back - hence the term "old". Most probably APC still equips their UPSs with 5-15P outlets to this date. But from the moment I switched to MGE I never looked back, even for the toughest mission-critical applications.:grin:


----------



## Inactive (Apr 11, 2005)

@ toyotaman - sorry if i got a bit confusing above, i just assumed that all UPS units came with the standard female pc sockets. so if you wanted to connect a standard electricial appliance then there would be no where to plug one in. you got it sorted, hopefully one of us helped.

@zazula - i've used APC and sweex UPS units and i found APC to be the better by far. the one i have is old by computer terms, but is still sold up here so it is still capable of doing the job. i get over 35 minutes backup time with 1 pc and 2 TFT screens connected to it. although mine has 8 sockets on the rear i wanted to emphasise that my UPS has an 800W rating, so the basic maths needed to be kept in mind when pluggin devices into it.


----------



## laboye (Apr 11, 2006)

@ Zazula: Of course. _You_ were on the right track, but freddyhard didn't seem like it.

It hit me when freddy hard mentioned cutting wires and whatnot. As far as I know, _all_ UPSs had at least 2 battery protected outlets; and as far as I know, "most" UPSs have all female connectors with the exception of the plug that takes AC power from the wall. A male connector would... well, hurt.


----------



## toyotaman1281 (Jun 11, 2006)

thanks zazula and freddy, you were both very helpful.


----------

